# Invasion of the Funkins!



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Just thought I'd share my Craigslist freebie find.
I don't know why someone would want to get rid of all of these Funkin Pumpkins?.....but they did. I picked them up this morning. There is about 40 of em. If I start carving them now, they should all be ready by Halloween :googly:


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Your so lucky!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh my, Robert that is so AWESOME! You have thousands of dollars worth of Funkins there (in case you didn't know). I am thrilled for you....I wish I lived in your state...I would so sweet talk you out of 10 pumpkins or so:devil:....I am really so thrilled for your good fortune. You deserve it.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Maybe you happened apon the funkin pumpkin smugglers and they had to dump the load and escape. Which would make them "hot funkin pumpkins". (say that three times fast)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:^Hot Funkins is HOT!!!
(just kidding folks) Don't get the PG narcs after me...


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you!
Wow! I did not realize they were worth that much!



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Oh my, Robert that is so AWESOME! You have thousands of dollars worth of Funkins there (in case you didn't know). I am thrilled for you....I wish I lived in your state...I would so sweet talk you out of 10 pumpkins or so:devil:....I am really so thrilled for your good fortune. You deserve it.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

WOW.....great find! Congratulations!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW what a score!!!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Major score! Yay for you!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

No kidding....great find Bob!


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

The only free things I seem to get from craigslist are 3am wake up calls and text messages from drunks looking to buy stuff.... Sorry folks, you misdialed, I'm not selling anything.

A load of free funkins.... You lucky lucky bastid!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Holy Mackerel Andy! What a great score. I can't wait to see what you come up with. The hard part is coming up with new ideas. Here is some of the ones I came up with last year. (And I had to pay for everyone of mine, you lucky dog)


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I would hazard to guess that these were probably purchased by a party planner or caterer for decoration and they decided to free up their space (or their spouse did) by getting rid of them like this. 
No matter how, I think I can safely say that most, if not all, of us are jealous of your great find.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks 
Still kinda in shock.
I found out later that the lady who gave them up, has a father that works for Funkins making these, and gave her a bunch for a school fundraiser for her kids. She had no room for them after that. I got lucky. The right time, right place. :jol:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Man.... that looks like a lot of work!
Great carving :jol:



scareme said:


> Holy Mackerel Andy! What a great score. I can't wait to see what you come up with. The hard part is coming up with new ideas. Here is some of the ones I came up with last year. (And I had to pay for everyone of mine, you lucky dog)


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Holy moly Bob, you are so darned lucky!!! I am certainly jealy!!!  I guess I know what you'll be doing for a while.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Right place, right time is correct!! That is one sweet craigslist find!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Bone Dancer said:


> "hot funkin pumpkins". (say that three times fast)


Bwah, ha, ha, haaa!

Bobzilla - Wow, great haul! I am pea green with envy.  Nice score, now get carving!


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

I hate you.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Great score. Be sure to post pics of the ideas you come up with.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome score!!! I am jealous.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice score.. Storage could be a pain.. but a pain well worth it


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm SOOO jealous!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow! Thats probably one of the best freebie scores I've ever seen! Congrats on the find!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm not thrilled for you. I hate that you found it before I did.:jol:


You lucky Haunter!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh yeah, that's a score Nice!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Why are they not all carved yet? or are they and you just haven't had time to post a picture?


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow! That is what I call a score! Wish I was that lucky


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is quite possibly the best score I have ever seen reported on here. They sell for about $30 each, I have many. Very lucky awesome score.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW!! I'm insanely jealous!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you kprimm, everyone.
I feel very fortunate. I'm going to pass on some of these Funkins to family and friends.



kprimm said:


> That is quite possibly the best score I have ever seen reported on here. They sell for about $30 each, I have many. Very lucky awesome score.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Your beyond lucky


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Holy crapola! Great score man... That would keep me busy all summer!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

That's a great score, congratulations - super envious over here, heh.


----------



## LadyRose (May 7, 2014)

Lucky...


----------



## dommyboy (Oct 15, 2011)

I've seen some great stuff on craigslist, but nothing as cool as this. Definately one


----------



## dommyboy (Oct 15, 2011)

I've seen some great stuff on craigslist, but nothing as cool as this. Definately one of the best finds ever!


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

I had that happen to me last year. Not quite the volume that you scored, though. A woman in the offices I work in came to me and asked, "areyou that Halloween guy?" She had 10 uncut Funkiñs that "were taking up space her garage". I gladly took them off her hands. One of her kids was probably a little upset with her. But I ddid not complain. I loaded up as fast as I could and skeedattled.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! Great score for you Joe.  Funkins are FUNFABULOUS! Other fake pumpkins just don't compare.


----------



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

That is possibly the best free Craigslist score EVER!


----------

